# Aller Anfang ist schwer



## dewoh (20. März 2020)

Halo an Alle,

meine Frau und ich wollen unserem Garten ein kleinen Teich inkl. Wasserlauf und Wasserfall spendieren. Da dies natürlich eine Menge Arbeit bedeutet, wollen wir das ganze langsam angehen und peu á peu ausbauen. Der Plan ist, dass wir mit dem Wasserfall und einem kleinen Auffangbecken beginnen und dann den BAchlauf und Teich anschließen. 
Der Wasserfall soll an die Wand und als Auffangbecken, hatte ich an ein kleines Fertigteil (Teichform/ Mörtelkübel) gedacht, welches ich zur Hälfte eingraben, werde. Für die spätere Erweiterung würde ich dann oben ein Stück rausschneiten und dies als Überlauf nutzen um das Wasser in den Bachlauf zu bekommen. Somit hätte ich auch schon ein wenig das Gefälle, da das Auffangbecken ja höher ist als die Erde. Meine Frage bezieht sich nun auf die Pumpe welche ich benötige. Der Wasserfall sol eine Höhe von max. 1 Meter haben, die länge des Bachlaufs an die 8 Meter und der Teich selbst so 3x3 Meter nicht übersteigen. Evtl. werde ich in den Bachlauf noch kleine Tümpel machen. Ich möchte mir jetzt die richtige Pumpe kaufen, die dann später in der Lage ist, dass Wasser vom Teich zum Wasserfall zu befördern. 
Habt ihr da einen Rat, ob das Vorgehen so i.O. oder würdet ihr es anders machen? Ich dachte fang klein an, bevor ich mich übernehme 
Gibt es Ratschläge zu der Pumpe oder dem vorgehen? 

Vielen Dank

Beste Grüße
Dennis


----------



## samorai (20. März 2020)

Hallo Dennis!
Und herzlich willkommen bei den Teichsuchties.

Deine Denkweise kann ich verstehen aber klein, klein ist bei Teichen denkbar ungünstig.
Lieber gleich größer und genießen.

Fängt man immer wieder von vorne an, dh. Einlauf Zeit, Neustart, ein Teich entwickelt sich langsam.
Dann kommen immer wieder die Algen und die Lust am Teich geht in die Dutten. 
Ausserdem spart man Geld wenn man gleich etwas größer baut. 
Hoert sich ein bißchen blöd an ist aber so. 
Ein größerer Teich kann sich viel besser artikulieren, Temperatur Schwankungen werden besser abgefangen und andere Umwelt Einflüsse können besser kompensiert werden, zB. Im Herbst die Blätter oder anderes.

Pumpe : Aquaforte.    Günstig, Stromsparend und gutes Resultat bei Höhenunterschied (Teich - Filter).


----------



## muh.gp (20. März 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Deine Denkweise kann ich verstehen aber klein, klein ist bei Teichen denkbar ungünstig.
> Lieber gleich größer und genießen.



Oh ja, lieber gleich ein bisschen größer planen! Vertraut den Leuten, die mit einer kleinen Idee starteten und dann fast im Jahrestakt erneut zur Schaufel gegriffen haben... möge die Sucht mit Euch sein!


----------



## dewoh (21. März 2020)

Hallo erstmal vielen Dank für die Info. Ich sehe, und habe verstanden, dass es vielleicht doch nicht so einfach wird und man es doch gleich richtig machen sollte. Werde mich dann doch erstmal hier durch die Foren wühlen und weiter einlesen. Wobei unser größtes Problem die Entscheidung ist, was wir wollen. Soll es am Ende nur ein Bachlauf werden, mit einem kleinen Teich der Plätschert oder vielleicht doch etwas größer, dass man im Sommer vielleicht rein kann zur Abkühlung  Fragen über FRagen. Zumindest habe ich meine Frau nachdem Sie euren Kommentar durch Zufall gelesen hat, auch dazu bekommen es größer zu machen Daher waren eure Kommentare schon mal hilfreich.
Wie gesagt, werde ich mal schauen, vielleicht gibt es ja in der Nähe ein paar Impressionen die man sich anschauen kann um mal Ideen zu kriegen. Internet ist schön und gut, aber live ist es doch anders. 
Aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir diese Frage ja mal beantworten. Die Fläche oben auf dem Bild von der Mauer bis zum Rand des Bildes sind etwas 4,5 Meter und an der Mauer entlang bis etwas Mitte Holzhütte sind 10 Meter. Das wäre so das maximale was ginge. Wäre also eher länglich als quadratisch. 
Wäre es dann so dass man sagt, 2-3 Meter als Regenarationsfläsche und der Rest dann zum baden etc. Wir würden schon Pflanzen haben wollen, aber trotzdem pflegeleicht . Also Tiefe wollte ich so um max 1,5 haben. Würde dann quasi vorne flach für die Kids beginnen und nach hinten hinaus absteigen. 
Kann man so einen Pool direkt an die Wand bauen? Würde das funktionieren?

Weiß viele Fragen, aber werden bestimmt nicht die letztes gewesen sein 

Danke trotzdem und ein schönes WE

Dennis


----------



## samorai (21. März 2020)

Hallo Dennis!

Schräg oder abfallend geht leider nicht im Teich. 
Die Folie bewaechst sich mit einem Biofilm (kleine Algen) und der wird absolut rutschig.
Leiter ist da viel, viel sicherer.
Ich gehe nur noch mit Badeschuhe in den Teich, das ist einfach sicherer.


----------



## dewoh (21. März 2020)

Hallo Ron,

tja scheint so, dass das Thema nicht ganz so einfach ist  Wird wohl doch etwas länger werden sich damit zu beschäftigen. Aber wir haben schon irgendwie Lust darauf und ich denke ein wenig Platz sollte da sein. Nur eine Frage des Budgets 
Habe mich heute sehr zum Leid meiner besseren Häfte versucht noch etwas einzulesen und daraufhin einen wirklich ersten Versuch unternommen, etwas zu Papier zu bekommen. Was in der Zeichnung noch fehlen würde wäre so ein kleiner Bachlauf, evtl. könnte man diesen unten am Beet entlanglaufen lassen parallel zu Terrasse mit ein bisschen plätschern 
Der Plan ist wie gesagt, nicht maßstabsgetreu, sondern ein erster grober Entwurf. Werden morgen, wenn das Wetter es zulässt, mal alles genau vermessen. Hat heute hier in Hockenheim nur geregnet. 
Denkst Du dass man so einen Teich auch als Laie hinbekommt und auch am Leben erhalten kann. UNs wäre einfach wichtig, dass wir nicht so viel Aufwand mit ihm haben . Fische müssen nicht sein, sondern er soll vor allem für die Familie sein um sich im Sommer abzukühlen, aber auch um einfach das plätschern des Wassers zu genießen und die Blumen drumherum. Für nen reinen Schwimmteich wahrscheinlich viel zu klein, aber das ist i.O.
Was denkst Du könnte man an der Idee noch verbessern (gibt bestimmt einiges)? 
Wie gesagt, stehe am Anfang und versuche mich mit in die Materie einzuarbeiten. Leider nicht ganz so einfach. Trotzdem schon einmal vielen an alle die mir helfen und Tipps geben können. 

Viele Grüße aus dem regnerischen Hockenheim sendet

Dennis


----------



## muh.gp (22. März 2020)

dewoh schrieb:


> Denkst Du dass man so einen Teich auch als Laie hinbekommt und auch am Leben erhalten kann. UNs wäre einfach wichtig, dass wir nicht so viel Aufwand mit ihm haben .



Definitiv JA! 
Ich habe meine ersten kleinen Terrassenteich mit einem Buch und ohne jegliche Vorkenntnisse gebaut (der bis heute problemlos läuft). Dann fand ich dieses Forum und BUMM! Es war schnell klar, dass ich noch mehr wollte...

Lese Dir hier in aller Ruhe die ganzen Bau-Threads durch. Dabei lernt man viel, kann aus Fehlern der anderen seine eigenen Schlüsse ziehen und bekommt unendlich viele Ideen und Inspirationen.

Mein Tipp: 
eine gute Planung ist besser als ein Schnellschuss. Mach Dir lieber einen Gedanken zu viel und stelle Deine Vorstellungen hier zur Diskussion, das hilft ungemein.

Viel Spaß bei deinem Projekt!


----------



## dewoh (22. März 2020)

Hallo habe mir heute die Mühe gemacht und noch einmal alles gemessen und in die Draft Zeichnung eingefügt. Wie gesagt, diese ist nicht Maßstabsgetreu, sondern soll lediglich ein erstes Gedankenspiel darstellen. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja schon einmal Feedback geben, ob die Idee als Ganzes i.O. ist, oder nochmal alles auf neu zu stellen ist 
Man kann folgendes annehmen.

TEICH
Länge: ca 8 Meter für Teich inkl. Filtergraben (eine Seite Hochbeet andere Seite ChinaGarten) Beides gehört der Frau keine Chance 
Breite: Bis zur Feuerstelle 4, 6 (Könnte man evtl. verlegen)
            Bis zum Apfelbaum 5 Meter ( Keine Chance zu verlegen)
BACHLAUF:
 Meine Idee wäre, diesen mit einem kleinen Edelstahlwasserfall starten zu lassen und dann am Hochbeet entlang in den Teich fließen zu lassen. Länge ca. 8-9 Meter, je nach Verlauf.
Fische sind, Stand heute nicht geplant. Nennen wir es einen Mini-Schwimmteich , der aber am Rand durchaus bunt sein darf.
Den Einstiegt habe ich eingezeichnet und würde Versuchen Treppen zu modellieren.
Wahrscheinlich nach längerem  und grübeln, könnte ich wahrscheinlich auf die Flachzone verzichten, bzw. nur am Zugang und am Rand 50 cm als Sicherheit planen. Am Zugang für die Kids, nicht dass Sie ungewollt tauchen gehen .
Evtl. könnte man auch auf die Sumpfzone verzeichten, da ja ein Filtergraben geplant ist. Würde zumindest in der Breit noch einmal 40-50 cm bringen, wenn man diese weglässt.

Oh man, je mehr man sich damit beschäftigt desto verwirrender wird es. Und wir reden nur von dem Layout. Technik ist noch gar nicht betrachtet 
 Wir habt ihr das alles nur hinbekommen?Muss wahrscheinlich ein Sabbatical einlegen um das alles zu verstehen 

Wie gesagt, über Feedback, ob das Layout Sinn macht, würde ich mich freuen. Zum Thema Technik muss ich mich noch ein wenig einlesen, würde mich dann wieder melden. War kein Versprechen, sondern eine Drohung 

Aber wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, kommt Technik nach Layout, daher möchte ich jetzt erstmal das Layout mehr oder weniger finalisieren und darauf aufbauend die Technik besprechen. Sollte dieses Vorgehen falsch sein, bitte ich um Wortmeldungen.

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Sonntag wünscht euch der verzweifelnde

Dennis

P.S. habe mal zwei Bilder vom Garten eingefügt, damit man sich ein Bilde machen kann, von der Situation. Vielleicht hilft es ja


----------



## PeBo (22. März 2020)

Ich habe meinen Teich direkt an der Terrasse, und ich würde dies jedem auch so empfehlen. 
Es gibt nichts schöneres als im Sommerhalbjahr abends von der Arbeit nach Hause zu kommen und dann mit einem Cappuccino, einem Glas __ Wein oder einem Bier (je nach Belieben) noch auf der Terrasse zu sitzen und das Treiben im Teich zu beobachten. Das bringt einen sofort in Freizeitstimmung.
Im Sommer ist die Terrasse eigentlich unser Wohnzimmer.
Prüfe doch mal, ob das bei dir nicht auch möglich ist.

Hier mal der Teich im Juni als Inspiration:






Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (22. März 2020)

He Dennis!
Gestalte den Teich (Ufer) abwechselnd nicht alles so stupid und umlaufend gleich.
ZB: Schatten Seite ein Steilufer,
Viel Sonne Flachzone /Sumpfzone.
Die Zonen müssen auch nicht ständig nebeneinander liegen. 

Also lass es im Oberstuebchen mal so richtig knistern .


----------



## Rhz69 (22. März 2020)

Hallo Dennis,

Ein Teich zum abkühlen im Sommer ist eine Super Idee!
Ich glaub, du hast dich schon für etwas grösseres entschieden, bei einem Bachlauf und Wasserfall musst du auch an das Wasservolumen in Bach und im Auffangbecken denken. Wenn der Bach ein bisschen plätschern soll braucht er Gefälle, dann läuft er aber leer, wenn Du die Pumpe ausstellst. Bei einem kleinen Teich ist dann entweder der Teich ziemlich leer, wärend alles läuft oder er läuft über, wenn du es ausstellst.
Bei der Mauer musst du halt aufpassen, dass sie dir nicht in den Teich kippt. Findest du und dein Nachbar nicht witzig. 

Viel Spass beim planen

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (22. März 2020)

Hier noch ein Bild von meinem Teich, ist fast deine Situation mit der Mauer. Ich habe eine Sicherheitsstufe 50 cm unter der Oberfläche. Eine waagerechte Ebene etwa 30 cm breit. Man kommt dann immer aus dem Teich raus. Da kann man auch gut drauf Sitzen, wenn es im Sommer heiss ist. Abends bei immer noch 30° MIT einem Bier in der Hand....

Für dich heisst das, dass Du nicht vor der Mauer gleich senkrecht runtergehst und noch ein bisschen Erdreich übrig bleibt, um die Mauer zu stützen.

Grüße von Rüdiger


----------



## samorai (22. März 2020)

Genau das meine ich (Bild von Rüdiger) ..... für mich hat das irgendwie nichts ansprechendes und es ist verschenkter Raum.
9/10 tel unbewachsen, Schwimm- Raum eingeengt und der Dreck bleibt auf jeder Etage liegen.
Das kann man auch anders haben.

Nichts für ungut Rüdiger aber das sind Fehler die man auch vermeiden kann.

Das neuste aus dem Teichbau ist ein Fischbalkon , 30 cm unter Wasser liegt am Teichrand eine Platte bevorzugt aus PE ,das Ding hat zwei Funktionen.
Über der Platte ist es eine Flachwasserzone und unter der Platte ein bevorzugtes Versteck für die Fische.
Aber das nur nebenbei angemerkt, denn Fische sind nicht oder noch nicht geplant bei dir.


----------



## dewoh (22. März 2020)

Hallo erstmal vielen Dank, für die Tipps. Ja die Mauer, könnte ein Problem geben, aber wie auf meinem Plan zu sehen, soll da ja auch ein Weg hin, damit ich halt nicht direkt an der Wand bin, gehe Stand heute davon aus, dass ich 1 Meter von der Wand anfange zu buddeln oder buddeln lassen  Mal schauen. 
Blumen möchte ich auf jeden Fall bei mir haben, daher ja auch den Filtergraben. Im Becken selbst ja die Ränder, aber ich glaube im Wasser des großen Beckens, möchte ich eigentlich nicht so viele Pflanzen haben. 
@ samorai: Das ist ja mein Problem, ich bin ja hier um mir Eindrücke zu verschaffen, und Hilfe zu bekommen. Leider ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen, auch ich nicht. Ich habe einen ersten Plan gemacht und das Feedback von Dir war,, mehr oder weniger langweilig. Dann gib doch mal Tipps, wie man es besser machen könnte? Dachte eigentlich dadurch, dass ich den Filtergraben habe und am Rand Sumpfzone ist es nicht so langweilig. UNd wie gesagt, wenn ich mir die NG Becken anschaue, haben viele von denen auch nur 50 cm am Rand als Hilfe und dann geht es tiefer. UNd Pflanzen im Schwimmteich habe ich da auch noch nicht so viele gesehen. 
Aber Gott sei Dank lässt sich über Geschmack nicht streiten


----------



## samorai (22. März 2020)

dewoh schrieb:


> Dann gib doch mal Tipps, wie man es besser machen könnte?



Beitrag von 13.11 Uhr gelesen?


----------



## dewoh (23. März 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> He Dennis!
> Gestalte den Teich (Ufer) abwechselnd nicht alles so stupid und umlaufend gleich.
> ZB: Schatten Seite ein Steilufer,
> Viel Sonne Flachzone /Sumpfzone.
> ...



Hallo Ron, ja habe ich und bin auch in mich gegangen. Also der Rand, soll schon abwechselnd sein. Sprich ein Bereich soll mehr mit Steinen und Kies dekoriert werden, dafür die andere Seite mit Pflanzen. Aktuell gehe ich davon aus, die Seite zum Nachbargrundstück mehr die Pflanzseite wird und auf der anderen die "Steinseite", damit ich auch etwas vom Teich sehe von der Terrasse.
Zur Info, Süden ist auf der Seite vom Filtergraben. Sprich der Teich hat sehr viel Sonne, von daher Filtergraben auf die Südseite um dort hohe Gräser pflanzen zu können, die die Sonne etwas abhalten. Vielleicht später auch ein Verdeck, welches ich über den Teich spanne. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass du mit Abwechslung, meinst, dass ich die Sumpfzone nicht ringsherum mache, sondern nur an einigen Stellen. 
Eine weitere Änderung betrifft, den Bachlauf. Ich hatte es mir als Trennung zwischen Nutzgarten und "Restgarten" vorgestellt, aber meine bessere Hälfte war/ist dagegen. Haben dann einen Kompromiss gefunden, siehe neue Skizze.Habe jetzt auch mal eingetragen wo Kies und wo Pflanzen sind im Randbereich. 

Die Frage wäre hier, benötige ich überhaupt die Sumpfzone im Teich, wenn ich den Filtergraben habe, bzw. könnte man diese auf ein Minimum reduzieren? Habe auf einigen Videos gesehen, dass dort die Teich eigentlich nur eine kleine Stufe bei 50 Zentimeter hatten, quasi zur Sicherheit um schnell rauszukommen. 
Wie gesagt, dass mit den Zonen, hoffe ich jetzt verbessert zu haben. 

Wie gesagt, freue mich über jegliches Feedback. Wichtig ist für mich einfach, dass die Experten sagen, ja so würde es funktionieren und mach auch Sinn. 

Danach würde ich mich dann um die Technik kümmern 

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Start in die Woche und bleibt Gesund

Beste Grüße

Dennis


----------



## Rhz69 (23. März 2020)

Hallo,
Wie du gemerkt hast, sind hier natürlich nicht alle einer Meinung, ich hab mein Foto auch nicht reingestellt, damit du es genauso machst. Wenn du etwas gesehen hast, was Du überhaupt nicht magst, hat sich mein Eintrag auch gelohnt.

Was mir in dem Forum aufgefallen ist wenn Leute aneinander vorbeireden lässt mich drei Fragen für dich stellen.

1. Sollen mal gefütterte Fische (Koi) in den Teich.
2. Wie klar soll das Wasser nachher sein (Frag alle in deiner Familie)
3. Wieviel Technik willst Du im/am Teich haben.

Die Fragen beantwortet jeder anders für sich. Mein Teich ist für Fische sicher nicht toll, da sollen aber auch keine rein. Dafür sind manche Fischteiche schwimm oder stirb Teiche.

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------



## dewoh (23. März 2020)

Hi Rüdiger,

also Fische eigentlich nicht geplant. Klar wäre schön, Technik so viel wie nötig, aber so wenig wie möglich. Möchte jetzt kein technisches Feuerwerk dort abbrennen 

Zu deinen Frage:
1. Koi auf keinen Fall, wenn dann eher was "normales" Goldfische etc. Aber eigentlich nicht geplant
2. Hätten es schon gerne klar, beim baden
3. So viel wie nötig, aber so wenig wie möglich ;-)

Der Begriff Schwimmteich, trifft es vielleicht nicht wirklich. Reden wir von einem Badeteioch mit Natur drum herum. Bei der geplanten Grße, kann man wahrscheinlich schwer drin schwimmen. Ein Zug und schon stößt man sich den Kopf ;-)


----------



## samorai (23. März 2020)

dewoh schrieb:


> Sprich ein Bereich soll mehr mit Steinen und Kies dekoriert werden,




Bitte nicht so kleine Steine nehmen, das setzt sich schnell mit Mulm zu, Faust groß und eventuell mal einen größeren spitzen dazwischen, der etwas hervor springt.
Aber zu den Deko Fragen will ich nicht viel sagen, das findet ihr ganz bestimmt allein raus.


----------



## dewoh (24. März 2020)

Hallo Ron,

so war es auch Gedacht. Großer Kies und ein paar schöne Findlinge dazu.


----------



## Rhz69 (24. März 2020)

Hallo Dennis,

Im Vergleich zu meinem Teich hast du von der Grösse und vom Grundkonzept eine ähnliche Idee. Mein Teich ist jetzt ein Jahr gefüllt, so richtig wachsen meine Pflanzen noch nicht und zur Technik sag ich besser nichts.

Ein paar Anregungen

Vor meiner Mauer ist ein Ufergraben, der ist vom Teich getrennt, kann aber über eine Matte Wasser aus den Teich ziehen, da sollen grössere Pflanzen z.B. Kleinere __ Rohrkolben wachsen und die Mauer verdecken. In den Graben darf dann auch mal Wasser von der Mauer rein, aber auf keinen Fall von da in den Teich.

Hinten habe ich einen ähnlichen Ufergraben, in dem Trittsteine liegen. Also Weg und Blumenbeet in einem. Da kommen jetzt auch schon Sumpfprimel und __ Sumpfdotterblume.
Das spart Platz bei einem Weg.

Beim Bachlauf gefällt mir deine zweite Version besser, einen Bach sieht man nur von vorne gut. Du musst natürlich das Gefälle auf 8 m unterbringen, ist mir nach deinen Bildern nicht ganz klar, dein Garten ist ja flach. Bei mir ist der Bach aus Platzgründen weggefallen. War wohl gut so, Mein Wasserfall (30 cm) ist meinem Nachbarn schon zu laut. Hatte gottseidank eh einen baypass geplant. Jetzt lass ich ihn laufen, wenn ich auch da bin.

Zur Wassertiefe, da handel ich mir jetzt wieder böse Antworten ein. Wenn du in deinem Teich keine Fische willst und eh nicht wirklich schwimmen kannst, dann sollte man drin stehen können. Für einen Kopfsprung ist er eher auch zu kurz. Nimm mal nen Zollstock und schau, wie tief du angenehm im Wasser stehen kannst. Um meine 3 bis 4 Schwimmzüge zu machen reichen sogar meine 1,25 m. (Sollten mal 1,35 werden, aber das gehört nicht hierher). Die breite ist da wichtiger. Deswegen auch mein Vorschlag oben mit den Sitzgelegenheiten im Wasser.muss ja kein Bier sein, ein Eis schmeckt auch sehr gut im Wasser sitzend. 

Eine Treppe habe ich auch in den Teich. Wie man auf dem Foto sieht, muss ich meine Folie vor Krallen schützen, daher habe ich eh überall eine Verbundmatte mit 2-3 cm Beton. Auf der Treppe habe ich da ein paar Muster reinmachen lassen.  Von den kreativeren in meiner Familie. Wie von Ron schon sagt bleibt da schon mal was liegen, aber hin und wieder mal mit nem Besen drüber geht das gut. Wenn jeden Tag einer badet wird das aber auch aufgewirbelt und landet im Bodenauslauf. Damit sind wir bei der Technik und da gibt es bessere als mich. Auf der Treppe steht man dann gut.

Ich hoffe es waren ein paar Anregungen für dich dabei.

Grüße aus Südbaden
Rüdiger


----------



## dewoh (25. März 2020)

Hallo Rüdiger, was den Bachlauf angeht wollte ich dort eine kleine Mauer mit Wasserfall installieren und diesen in eine nicht bzw. nur halb eingegrabene Behältnis (Mörtelkübel) laufen lassen und dieses als Brunnen dekorieren. Von da aus, würde ich dann starten, somit hätte ich schon ein kleines Gefälle dadurch, je nachdem wie hoch ich den Auslauf setze ;-). Ja der Garten sieht relativ flach aus, aber es gibt eine kleines Gefälle zum Haus hin. Außerdem möchte ich ja keinen Sturzbach, sondern ein ruhig fließenden Bachlauf. Aber natürlich gebe ich Dir Recht, dass ich ein wenig die Schaufel benötigen werde.
Je mehr ich über den Teich nachdenke, desto mehr stört mich die Feuerstelle, die dort wirklich etwas stört. Aktuell kriege ich meine Frau aber noch nicht dazu diese zu versetzen, wobei das wesentlich einfacher wäre, als den Teich zu buddeln. Na ja, muss noch ein wenig dran arbeiten und benötige noch ein paar gute Argumente, für die Versetzung. Ich glaube, dann hätten wir wirklich genug Platz um das Niveau noch einmal anzuheben und wirklich was richtig gutes für die nächsten Jahrzehnte zu bauen  Und wir hätten immer noch mehr als die Hälfte Rasen im Garten ;-) Sprich es wäre dann eine L-Form möglich die am Beet endet.
Aber ich bin erst am Anfang und sammel noch viele viele Informationen und Impressionen von Gärten. Gibt schon sehr schöne  Wie gesagt, wir haben keine Eile, sondern wollen wirklich das "Optimale" rausholen. Wird nicht einfach, da es doch gewisse Grenzen gibt (Fläche, Budget). 
Befasse mich gerade mit NaturaGart und sauge dort viele Informationen auf. Finde dort vieles sehr gut beschrieben und erklärt. Aber klar, auch sie wollen verkaufen. 

Was ich etwas schade finde, ist das ich aktuell keinen hier aus der Gegend finde wo man sich einen Teich mal anschauen könnte. Mal schauen, vielleicht tut sich da noch etwas
So viel erstmal zum aktuellen Stand aus Neulußheim. 

Grüße und schön Gesund bleiben

Dennis


----------



## Rhz69 (25. März 2020)

Ich hab auch mit Naturagart gebaut, das Konzept finde ich nach wie vor gut vor allem für Schwimmteiche, wie du merkst, ersetzt das alles nicht selber zu denken. Ich hab den Eindruck du bist auf nem guten Weg. Falls du mal Richtung Schweiz unterwegs bist, ich wohne nahe an der Grenze bei Basel. 

Viele Grüße Rüdiger


----------



## samorai (25. März 2020)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mit Naturagart gebaut, das Konzept finde ich nach wie vor gut vor allem für Schwimmteiche



Das System von NG ist aber auch sehr anfällig, wer das nicht kennt duengt am Ende seinen eigenen Teich. 
Ich meine Finger weg von NG die haben ein System was sie einfach nur schön reden.
Der ganze Dreck bleibt im Umlauf bzw in den Pflanzen Zonen, nur Pflanzen fressen keinen Dreck, die wandeln nur um.
Der Dreck macht sich fest zwischen den Wurzeln und wenn du ein paar Jahre gealtert bist, wird es schwerst Arbeit alles zu reinigen.
Dieses System sehe ich als veraltet an, da kann man effektiver mit Pflanzen arbeiten, ohne das sie verdrecken, dazu aber später mehr.

Die Geschichte von NG. 

Die haben sich ein riesiges Becken mit allen Schikanen für Taucher gebaut. 
Eingesetzt wurden Stoere als besonderes Highlight, Stoere sind aber ständige Schwimmer und wuseln ab einer bestimmten Größe hübsch umher.
Der 30 m lange Filtergraben war völlig überfordert. 
Darauf hin haben sie 2 x 12000l Trommel Filter installiert.
Für mich war das wie ein Beweis das dass System keine Zukunft hat. 

Auch wenn zum Anfang alles stimmig scheint. 

Ich war sogar mal da und habe mir alles angeschaut, doll war nicht.


----------



## dewoh (26. März 2020)

Wie ich schon sagte, ist mir schon klar, das sie am Ende verkaufen wollen. Man muss das große ganze im Augen behalten. Grundsätzlich gefällt mir das NG System schon. Was ich aber als Problem herausgelesen habe, ist dass was Du beschreibst.
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, wäre eine Idee vom Bodenablauf die Sachen erst durch einen "Filter" zu schicken um den großen Schmutz rauszubekommen und dann erst in den Filtergraben und dann wieder zurück in den Teich gerne auch über Bachlauf.
Klar ist das nicht im Sinne der NG Idee, aber grundsätzlich gefällt mir dass mit dem Pflanzen Bereich im Filtergraben. Man Muss halt nur zusehen, dass dieser nicht so schnell verdreckt.
Richtig?
Oder wie würdest Du es machen?


----------



## samorai (26. März 2020)

Genau so, ein guter Vorfilter ist Gold wert.
Der macht sich über die Jahre bezahlt. 
Den Pflanzenfilter ca 60 cm tief und unten das Wasser einleiten. 
Bei 30 cm Wassertiefe mit __ Douglasie /Lerche auf Abstand abbrettern wie eine Holzterrasse.
Auf die Bretter kommen die Pflanzen. 
Zwei bis drei 40 ger HT-Rohre senkrecht durch die Bretter mit einbauen zum absaugen / reinigen. 
Auslauf in den Teich oben. 

Dieser Pflanzenfilter hat keinen großen Reinigungs Aufwand, der Mulm sedimetiert nicht zwischen den Pflanzen sondern extra.


----------



## dewoh (27. März 2020)

Hallo Ron,

wenn ich dich richtig verstehe. Das Wasser aus dem Teich mit groben Vorfilter reinigen und dann in den Filtergraben leiten und von dort in den Teich bzw. Bachlauf, richtig?

Sprich das Wasser kommt nicht von oben, über den Damm in den Filtergraben, sondern wird unterirdisch eingespeist. Ich glaube, ich verstehe was Du mir sagen willst, kann es mir aktuell aber nicht bildlich vorstellen 

Kannst Du mal eine ganz kurze Skizze machen, oder mir sagen wo ich den Aufbau, wie Du ihn beschreibst finde? Ist noch früh 

Aber zumindest verstehe ich dass durch den erhöhten Aufbau mit den Brettern das Sediment nicht bis zum Grund kann, sondern oben gehalten wird bzw. durch die KG Rohre abfließt. Dies hat den Vorteil der Filtergraben sedimentiert nicht so schnell und lässt sich später einfacher reinigen, da auch mit deiner Lösung diese Aufgabe irgendwann ansteht wird  

Wo führen die abführenden KG Rohre hin? Verbinde ich diese durch ein horizontales Rohe und führe diese in ein Auffangbecken oder lass ich das Sediment darin und sauge es regelmäßig aus ab?

Aber je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr glaube ich den Aufbau zu verstehen. Ich speise das Wasser vom Teich am Grund des Filtergrabens ein, und sauge das ausgehende Wasser oberhalb der Bretter wieder ab. Somit ist der ganze Filtergraben unter Wasser. Sprich bei dieser Lösung wäre Filtergraben und Teich nicht darauf angewiesen "direkten" Kontakt miteinander zu haben, sondern durch den Vorfilter und die EInspeisung von unten muss ich eh eine Leitung legen und könnte den Filtergraben, theoretisch, auch ganz woanders hinbauen.

Aber eine Frage, wenn ich dass Wasser unten einspeise, bleibt dann unter den Brettern nicht auch Dreck liegen, oder wird das durch den Vorfilter bereinigt? Was schätzt Du wie lange die Holzkonstruktion hält?

Ich merke so langsam, sollte ich mich auch mit der Technik mal befassen 

Aber vielen Dank für die Tipps

So gefällt mir das Forum, wenn Erfahrene den Unerfahrenen helfen. Es muss ja nicht jeder Fehler immer wiederholt werden.

Danke und Grüße aus

Neulußheim bei Mannheim

Dennis


----------



## dewoh (27. März 2020)

Hi Ron,

habe mich gerade etwas umgeschaut und bin dabei auf die Seite von https://schwimmteich-selbstbau.de/schwimmteichfilter.html, gestossen. Da wäre ja so etwas wie Du beschrieben hast im Ansatz zu sehen. Es wird per Skimmerfilter rausgesaugt und dann im Pflanzenfilter/ Filtergraben durch einen weiteren Filter gereinigt, bevor es zu den Pflanzen kommt und dann ins Becken zurück. Klar ist da jetzt mehr Technik verbaut, aber ganz ehrlich, wenn es hilft und die Pflanzen im Filtergraben/ Pflanzen filter bleiben, wäre das doch auch ne Lösung, oder?

Klar der Pflanzenfilter hätte in diesem Besipiel viel Kies, aber der wäre ja durch die Pflanzen nicht ganz so sichtbar, oder?


Bilder sind von der Internetseite: https://schwimmteich-selbstbau.de/schwimmteichfilter.html


----------



## samorai (27. März 2020)

Also kein Filter ist so aufgebaut das dass Wasser durch drücken muß, schlag dir den Kies schnell mal wieder aus deinem Kopf, so etwas ist veraltet. 
Der Kies setzt sich schneller zu als alles andere.
Mal als Beispiel : Mein Trommelfilter hat ein 60 my Gewebe drauf, 60 my sind klein 300 my sind groß, danach habe ich einen Filter mit Bürsten.
Die Bürsten halten mir noch mal die anfallenden Schwebstoffe zurück. 
Ich habe aber Fische im Teich, du ja nicht. 
Filter sollten einfach zu reinigen sein, Wasser sollte leicht durch strömen so das sich ein anfallende. Sediment absetzen kann und nicht in schwerst Arbeit ausatmen.

Bin jetzt noch im Garten schicke dir eine Skizze später.


----------



## dewoh (27. März 2020)

Erstmal Danke, aber wenn ich jetzt deine Idee nehme mit dem Filter und den Brettern, und dies verknüpfe, wäre das ne Lösung? Sprich ich würde den Filtergraben mit dem Holz auslegen, aber diese Pumpe vom letzten Beitrag nehmen, wäre das nicht ne gute Mischung aus beiden? Dann wäre das Wasser doch vorher gefiltert und würde "gereinigt" in den Filtergraben laufen und die Pflanzen umspülen und das Sediment würde auf dem Holz landen. dann bräuchte ich die KG Rohre doch gar nicht, weil doch das Wasser vorab gereinigt wurde?
Oder habe ich schon wieder etwas übersehen 

Aber ich bin auf deine Skizze gespannt. ISt echt anstrengend und kompliziert das Ganze


----------



## samorai (27. März 2020)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/klärteich-zieht-um.42061/ 

Hier findest du einige Anhaltspunkte zum Bau. Der Blumentopf hat* keinen Boden*, musste es so bauen weil es ein gepumtes Systhem ist, das Wasser muss durch den Topf  nach unten um durch den Filter zukommen ( man könnte also auch von oben einspeisen).
Die 40 ger HT-Rohre sind nur zur Säuberung gedacht (wer will schon alles auseinander nehmen bei einer Reinigung).
Verfüllmaterial ist Lava Gestein . Pflanzen wurden ohne Körbe direkt eingebaut. Die Lava ist schön rau wo sich die Wurzeln bestens fest klammern können.
Der Filter hat absolut gut funktioniert.


----------



## samorai (27. März 2020)

Ist jetzt alles klar? Bilder sind viel besser wie eine Zeichnung. 
Das Gewebe kann man sich sparen / weglassen hat keine Bewandnis , war nur so ne Idee beim Bau.


----------



## Rhz69 (27. März 2020)

Hallo Dennis und Ron, 
Mein Teich läuft erst ein Jahr und Ron hat da offensichtlich deutlich mehr Erfahrung. In meinem Naturagart Konzept gehören allerdings keine Steine in den Filtergraben, das kann sich aber geändert haben, die Idee von Ron sieht ja vernünftig aus. 
Diese Seite habe ich erst gefunden, weil meine Pflanzen nicht wachsen wollten und meine Unterwasserpflanzen nach 3 Wochen schlicht und einfach verschwunden waren. Die 2 te Bepflanzung habe ich gerettet, weil ich angefangen habe zu düngen. Ich weise darauf hin, weil ich in diesem Forum öfter darüber stolpere und deswegen waren oben meine drei Fragen. In einen Koi Teich schmeisst man jeden Tag Futter. Diese Futter wird nur zum Teil "verbraucht", den Rest muss man wieder als Schlamm aus dem Teich holen. Bei einem Schwimmteich fällt das weg. Es gibt einige Schwimmteiche, die Anfahrprobleme haben, weil zu wenig Nährstoffe drin sind. Den ersten Schlamm brauchst du, damit die Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen, dann sind die erst in der Lage ihren Job zu machen.
Wenn du durch die Foren schaust, bereite vor, das du Filter einbauen kannst, aber starte erst einmal ohne. Es sei denn du, hast viel Landwirtschaft um dich herum und dein Grund oder Leitungswasser hat hohe Nitrat und Phosphatwerte. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist kümmern deine Pflanzen und du hast trotzdem trübes Wasser. So, ich glaub jetzt kann ich nichts mehr beitragen und 

wünsch dir viel Spaß bei der Planung. 

Rüdiger


----------



## dewoh (28. März 2020)

Hallo ihr Beiden,

nochmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps. Also ich denke und hoffe, dass ich den Filter direkt einbaue. Würde mich zur Kategorie sicher ist sicher zählen. Also wenn ich deine Anlage jetzt richtig verstehe RON, sind die senkrechten KG Rohre dazu da den Dreck unter den Brettern aufzunehmen und nicht oberhalb.
Könnte man dann nicht folgendes machen. Ich nehme die Lösung aus dem Bild, sprich Filter der das Wasser dann unten im Filtergraben verteilt. dann deinen Holzboden inkl. der KG Rohre um später den Dreck unterhalb des Holzboden zu entfernen.
Wobei ich dann vielleicht zwei Böden einziehen müsste, damit der Dreck sich nicht zwischen den Filterrohren ablagert, da würde man ja nicht mehr drankommen.

Würde sich das nach einem umsetzbaren Plan anhören, der auch funktionieren sollte? 

Dann müsste ich den Filtergraben etwas oberhalb des Teiches bauen, damit ich in der Verbindung zwischen Filtergraben und Teich keine Pumpe brauche, sondern so etwas als Verbindung nutze:
https://gartenlagune.com/Ruecklaufgarnitur-Klaerteich

Somit wäre doch jetzt die Grundlage der Technik geklärt, oder? Das System würde dann doch folgendermaßen aussehen. Sprich ich würde nach dem Grobfilter einen Bypass legen um einen Teil des Wassers in den Filtergraben zu bekommen und den anderen Teil zum Wasserfall mit Bachlauf.

Kreislauf 1
Quelle: Wasserfall mit Bachlauf --> Teich --> Filteranlage grob --> Filteranlage fein -->Filtergraben --> Teich
Kreislauf 2
Quelle: Wasserfall mit Bachlauf --> Teich --> Filteranlage grob --> Wasserfall mit Bachlauf

Kann das so funktionieren? Wenn ja, wäre ich ja schon wieder einen Schritt weiter in der Planung ;-) Dann wüsste ich zumindest schon einmal wie die Technik aufgebaut werden soll. Über die Technik selbst kann man ja erst später reden, wenn man weiß, wie groß etc. alles wird.

Aber das wäre prima, wenn ihr diesem Wege zustimmen könntet.

Beste Grüße und ein schönes WE

Dennis


----------



## samorai (28. März 2020)

Nur Kreislauf 1. 


dewoh schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich den Filtergraben etwas oberhalb des Teiches bauen



Genau, dann reicht die Folie als Überlauf.


----------



## dewoh (28. März 2020)

Hallo Ron,

scheinst ein Frühaufsteher zu sein, was? Was meinst Du mit dann reicht die Folie als Überlauf?


----------



## samorai (28. März 2020)

Wasser oben raus und unten rein. Nur als Erinnerung. 

Berichtigung : Filterkreislauf 1 Bachlauf als letztes nehmen.


----------



## dewoh (28. März 2020)

Du meinst Wasser oben aus dem Teich raus und unter der Wasseroberfläche in den Teich rein. Je weiter unten desto besser, richtig?
Was meinst Du mit Filterkreislauf 1 Bachlauf als letztes nehmen? Es handelt sich ja um einen Kreislauf. Es sollte nur die Reihenfolge darstellen. Hätte die auch so schreiben könne, dass Wasserfall und Bachlauf als letztes stehen.

Oder meinst Du Reihenfolge ändern?


----------



## samorai (28. März 2020)

dewoh schrieb:


> schreiben könne, dass Wasserfall und Bachlauf als letztes stehen.



Na dann ist es okay. 

Ich schreibe nicht über den Teich, 
nur Pflanzen Filter.


----------



## dewoh (28. März 2020)

Hi Ron,

sorry im Kreislauf 1 findet ja gar kein Wasserfall und Bachlauf statt, da dies ja über den Bypass läuft.

würde also so aussehen:

Kreislauf 1
Quelle: Teich --> Filteranlage grob --> Filteranlage fein -->Filtergraben --> Teich
Kreislauf 2
Quelle: Teich --> Filteranlage grob --> Wasserfall mit Bachlauf --> Teich 

So sollte es jetzt passen 

wünsche Dir ein schönes WE, werde jetzt auch in den Garten gehen und die Hochbeet Ecke vorbereiten
Grüße, Dennis


----------



## dewoh (16. Apr. 2020)

So da bin ich wieder. Habe mich noch ein wenig eingelesen und auch Teichplanungen durch NG bekommen. Hier ging es mir vor allem um das Layout, nicht die Technik. Da bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass ich dort vor den FG einen Filter einbauen möchte, um nicht das ganze Sediment im FG zu haben. Auch wenn das nicht NG konform ist, wie würde das dann in der Praxis aussehen?
Ich lese aber immer wieder, dass es auch mit der ZST Probleme gibt, da wohl der Querschnitt der Leitungen zu klein, bzw. Leistung nicht passt, vor allem wenn auch noch Skimmer angeschlossen ist. Stimmt das? Wenn ja, was sollte kann man da tun oder existiert das Problem nicht mehr, wenn ich Filter vor den FG setze?

Im Anhang habe ich mal das NG Layout angehängt. Meine Idee ist das der FG etwas kleiner wird, von der Länge und ich den Filter zwischen die 4 und die Wand setze. Würde das ganze etwas einbuddeln, aber nicht komplett. Wäre das i.O.?


----------



## dewoh (16. Apr. 2020)

Sorry vergesst den oberen Beitrag wurde, leider gestört und konnte nicht alles schreiben, da Zeit überschritten 

So da bin ich wieder. Habe mich noch ein wenig eingelesen und auch Teichplanungen durch NG bekommen. Hier ging es mir vor allem um das Layout, nicht die Technik. Da bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass ich dort vor den FG einen Filter einbauen möchte, um nicht das ganze Sediment im FG zu haben. Auch wenn das nicht NG konform ist, wie würde das dann in der Praxis aussehen?
Ich lese aber immer wieder, dass es auch mit der ZST Probleme gibt, da wohl der Querschnitt der Leitungen zu klein, bzw. Leistung nicht passt, vor allem wenn auch noch Skimmer angeschlossen ist. Stimmt das? Wenn ja, was sollte kann man da tun oder existiert das Problem nicht mehr, wenn ich Filter vor den FG setze?

Im Anhang habe ich mal das NG Layout angehängt. Meine Idee ist das der FG etwas kleiner wird, von der Länge und ich den Filter zwischen die 4 und die Wand setze. Würde das ganze etwas einbuddeln, aber nicht komplett. Wäre das i.O.? Habe jetzt mal den Teich bei uns im Garten abgesteckt und die Maße gemessen und eingezeichnet (siehe Skizze). Würde dieser Teichbau funktionieren? Die Wand am Steg müsste ich dann um Tiefe zu erhalten relativ steil graben. oder? Sollte man diese Wand dann mit Beton sichern, damit sie nicht wegbricht?

Ich hoffe sehr, dass man aus diesen Angaben schlau wird und ich informatives Feedback bekomme, damit ich auch an alles denke und alles vorbereit, damit ich nicht erst hinterher feststelle, dass etwas nicht funktioniert.

Danke für eure Hilfe. Der Teichbau-Neuling Dennis


----------

